# Modern Arnis - Stick Disarming/Countering Principles & Empty Hand Concepts (Vintage Footag



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 8, 2014)

> In this vintage 1999 seminar footage, Grandmaster Tom Bolden covers  stick disarming and disarm countering principles as well as empty hand  concepts. Grandmaster Bolden is assisted by his AMAA students, including  Peter Vargas, Ari Kaplan, Johnathan Meyer and Hal Riker. Video footage  courtesy of American Modern Arnis Associates (www.americanarnis.com),  Copyright 1999, all rights reserved.


----------



## DennisBreene (Feb 9, 2014)

Great footage and an excellent demonstration of how to flow through techniques as targets present themselves.


----------

